# Never going to get my firewood done



## sprucegum (Aug 28, 2017)

I need a little more wood to get thru the winter and I have been eying a big old maple in the sugar bush that blew down early this spring. It was hollow and the stump rotted off. I started working it up today and danged if it is not showing birds eye. The first 4' is beyond redemption but I saved a 6' chunk after that, then a 8' log and then another crotchy 6 footer. Really hard to tell if it will yield much nice stuff until I get a chance to mill it. I am going to try to get a picture or two tomorrow. Sure cuts into the cordwood when I start saving logs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 28, 2017)

Still on the hunt for that little burl @David Van Asperen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2017)

Looking forward to the milling pics!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 29, 2017)

First two are what it looks like under the bark, third is of the 3 pieces I saved, last one is my fire wood. Two of the logs are hollow and the crotch piece has a lot of dark heart wood. Don't think I will be milling for a week or two, firewood is priority. I don't think I will get a lot of lumber but what there is will be pretty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 30, 2017)

Hope the stuff I'm milling is as pretty as the stuff I'm burning.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 30, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 30, 2017)

Maple trees to burn -- must be nice! Jealous... Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 30, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Maple trees to burn -- must be nice! Jealous... Chuck


About the best firewood species we have around here. It would have been nice to try to make something from every piece but really not practical. I have been know to salvage a peppermill blank from the wood pile before, I may be doing a lot of that. Just hoping the better logs that I saved have good figure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 30, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Hope the stuff I'm milling is as pretty as the stuff I'm burning.
> 
> If your luck is like mine, nope, the stove is getting the best. Hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 11, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> About the best firewood species we have around here. It would have been nice to try to make something from every piece but really not practical. I have been know to salvage a peppermill blank from the wood pile before, I may be doing a lot of that. Just hoping the better logs that I saved have good figure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 11, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> Hope the stuff I'm milling is as pretty as the stuff I'm burning.
> 
> View attachment 133389
> 
> ...


Same on you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

